# CCR 2450 old style, new style



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm looking at a couple of 2450's. One is smaller, more square. The other looks a bit newer, a bit more curvy. Is one any better than the other? thanks


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

other than looks they are both the same, I had one of each for awhile but sold the curvy style one cause it didn't have electric start


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I missed on both. 1 sold before I could make an offer. The other looked pretty good but engine was questionable as owner forgot to mix oil with the gas and of course it quit running. Turns over but what is really left of the motor....the search casually continues.


----------

